# [INFO] sterowniki nvidia 9625 [beta]

## manwe_

 *Quote:*   

> NVIDIA wydała pierwszą betę sterowników graficznych pod systemy z rodziny UNIX, oznaczoną numerem 96.25. Zawierają one długo oczekiwane wsparcie dla rozszerzenia GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap umożliwiającego pracę menedżera Compiz z wykorzystaniem technologii AIGLX, oraz implementację najnowszej specyfikacji OpenGL 2.1. Więcej informacji można znaleźć pod adresem:
> 
> http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_downloads_linux_display_x86_1.0-9625.html

 

Jak ktoś z XGL'em odważy się potestować, niech da znać  :Wink: 

// Co ten AIGLX daje?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## argasek

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> // Co ten AIGLX daje?  

 

W skrócie: to, że nie musisz instalować Xgla. Konkretniej: tutaj.

----------

## Yatmai

```
However AIGLX needs driver support to run and is therefore currently limited to open source drivers. This means that you need either an embeded Intel i830 through i945 integrated graphics card or an ATI Radeon card up to X800 series. NVIDIA graphics cards currently lack support for AIGLX.
```

 :Sad: 

Swoją drogą są już Open Source'owe drivery do Ati ??

----------

## remik

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Swoją drogą są już Open Source'owe drivery do Ati ??

 

A to chyba już całkowity offtopic...

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Swoją drogą są już Open Source'owe drivery do Ati ??

 

Nie ma i nie będzie. Przynajmniej nie od AMD/ATI.

----------

## Kajan

nvidia-drivers-1.0.9625.ebuild

Pozdrawiam

----------

## ar_it

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> nvidia-drivers-1.0.9625.ebuild
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

@Kajan

Testowałeś może te stery ??

Jak z ich stabilnością, a raczej nie stabilnością  :Smile: 

A jeśli testowałeś, to czy odczuwasz różnicę  :Very Happy:  ?

----------

## mziab

Wczoraj na szybko zrobiłem ebuilda i zainstalowałem nowe sterowniki. Mam mieszane uczucia. Nowe sterowniki raz widzą mi tvout, raz nie. Przezroczystość działa i to nawet dość wydajnie. Niestety compiz segfaultuje. Po prostu się nie włącza. Próbowałem różnych opcji. Usuwałem z ebuilda odwołanie do libGL z mesy. Nic jak na razie nie pomogło. Będę jeszcze eksperymentował.

Nie uświadczyłem żadnych specjalnych niestabilności. Denerwuje mnie jedynie ten problem z tvout, który nie występował w poprzedniej wersji. No cóż, tego się chyba należy spodziewać po wersji beta  :Smile: 

----------

## Kajan

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Wczoraj na szybko zrobiłem ebuilda i zainstalowałem nowe sterowniki. Mam mieszane uczucia. Nowe sterowniki raz widzą mi tvout, raz nie. Przezroczystość działa i to nawet dość wydajnie. Niestety compiz segfaultuje. Po prostu się nie włącza. Próbowałem różnych opcji. Usuwałem z ebuilda odwołanie do libGL z mesy. Nic jak na razie nie pomogło. Będę jeszcze eksperymentował.
> 
> Nie uświadczyłem żadnych specjalnych niestabilności. Denerwuje mnie jedynie ten problem z tvout, który nie występował w poprzedniej wersji. No cóż, tego się chyba należy spodziewać po wersji beta 

 

Zgadzam się w 100% z moim przedmówcą, lepiej poczekać na stabilniaka.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## RedIpS

Wczoraj testowalem ..... zmian w wydajnosci nie zauwazylem, odpalilem aixgl + compiz-quinnstorm (ten jednak wymagal patchowania).

Jednak wszystko smiga jak nalezy :]

Narazie zadnych zawieszek ani wywrotek

----------

## mziab

Hmm, ja próbowałem compiza z oficjalnego drzewa portage + drobne zmiany w ebuildzie. Nie udało mi się go jak na razie odpalić.

----------

## manwe_

Jest sens (jeśli zadziała) przesiadać się na AIGLX z Xgl'a? Tzn. czy teoretycznie oferuje lepszą wydajność (może nie obciąża tak cpu przy włączonym FSAA)? Na Xgl'u siedzę już dobre kilka miesięcy i nie robi mi większych problemów ze swoją stabilnością, jedynie co to jednak trochę CPU lubi podżreć, ale na tyle jestem w stanie się zgodzić.

----------

## RedIpS

Fakt ....... wykrywanie TV nawala ........ jednak wystarcyz dodac do xorg.conf 

 *Quote:*   

> Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT,TV"

 

na compiza-quinnstorm nalozcie

```
--- src/Makefile.am.old   2006-09-05 00:41:55.000000000 +0800

+++ src/Makefile.am   2006-09-18 21:55:20.000000000 +0800

@@ -7,10 +7,7 @@

 bin_PROGRAMS = compiz

 bin_SCRIPTS = compiz-start

 

-../mesa/lib/libGL.a:

-   make -C ../mesa/

-

-compiz_LDADD = @COMPIZ_LIBS@ ../mesa/lib/libGL.a -lm

+compiz_LDADD = @COMPIZ_LIBS@ -lGL -lm

 compiz_LDFLAGS = -export-dynamic

 compiz_SOURCES =   \

    main.c      \

--- src/screen.c.old   2006-09-17 12:29:56.000000000 +0800

+++ src/screen.c   2006-09-23 02:19:59.000000000 +0800

@@ -1407,6 +1407,7 @@

                 XVisualInfo *vi;

                 int visual_depth;

                 vi = glXGetVisualFromFBConfig(dpy, fbConfigs[j]);

+                if (! vi) continue;

                 visual_depth = vi->depth;

                 XFree(vi);

                 if (visual_depth != i)

```

----------

## mziab

RedIpS: Ta opcja jest deprecated. Od jakiegoś czasu powinno się używać:

```
    Option "UseDisplayDevice" "CRT, TV"
```

To jednak wcale nie pomaga. Na pierwszej sesji Xów nie widzi mi tv. Na drugiej wykrywa już w porządku. Wczoraj parę ładnych razy wachlowałem Xami i w końcu na pierwszej sesji zaczął widzieć. Ech, nie rozumiem tego  :Smile: 

Przy okazji, jeśli komuś działa tandem AIGLX i compiz, mógłby podzielić się wiedzą jak to odpalić?  :Smile: 

----------

## RedIpS

Konfigurujemy X'y 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Enable the composite extension
> 
> Section "Extensions"
> ...

 

Instalujemy xorg-xserver 7.1 do tego compiz-quinnstorm z patchem zamieszczonym powyzej.

Do tego dajemy gnome-window-decorator lub cgwd.

compiz odpalamy z parametrami --replace --use-cow dbus cms

----------

## mziab

No nic, to ja spróbuje compiz-quinnstorm, bo resztę robię identycznie jak napisałeś i mimo wszystko nie działa. Możliwe, że compiz z oficjalnego drzewka nie jest przystosowany do nvidii. W każdym razie, dzięki, robię emerge compiz-quinnstorm  :Smile: 

----------

## RedIpS

oryginalny compiz dziala !!

a zemergowany compiz-quinnstorm bez patcha bedzie segfaultowal

A jak nie to powiedz mioze co Ci nie dziala jaki blad wywala .....

----------

## mziab

Tu mnie zaskoczyłeś. Próbowałem odpalać skrypt compix-aiglx na drugiej sesji Xów i spod gnome-light. W pierwszym przypadku dostaję czarny ekran, a w drugim znikają paski tytułowe od okien. Może błąd tkwi raczej w sposobie odpalania?

Ebuild, którego używam to ten z portage + następująca zmiana:

```
--- compiz-0.0.13_pre20060921.ebuild   2006-09-21 16:36:38.000000000 +0200

+++ compiz-0.0.13_pre20060921.ebuild   2006-09-23 12:40:44.000000000 +0200

@@ -39,8 +39,7 @@

    eautoreconf || die

    glib-gettextize --copy --force || die

 

-   econf --with-gl-libs="-Wl,-R/usr/$(get_libdir)/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ -lGL" \

-      --disable-kde \

+   econf --disable-kde \

       --enable-gnome \

       `use_enable svg librsvg` \

       `use_enable dbus` || die
```

Za dużo usunąłem? Niby ldd pokazuje, że compiz został zlinkowany z nowymi libGL od nvidii.

----------

## muzg

na aiglx dziala akceleracja?

----------

## argasek

 *muzg wrote:*   

> na aiglx dziala akceleracja?

 

Czy mógłbyś przed zadaniem kolejnego tego typu pytania przeczytać dokładnie cały wątek? Patrz #2 post.

----------

## mziab

Udało mi się rozwiązać problem. Okazuje się, że belki tytułowe znikały mi z powodu modułu gconf. Oprócz tego usunąłem wszystkie opcje związane z niebezpośrednim renderowaniem i zmieniłem kolejność modułów. Całkiem fajnie działa  :Smile: 

----------

## szolek

Na problemy z dekoracją okien pomogło mi dodanie zmiennej LD_PRELOAD do skryptu.

 *fyrewall77 wrote:*   

> /usr/bin/compiz-aiglx:
> 
> gnome-window-decorator --replace &
> 
> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1 LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --use-cow --indirect-rendering --strict-binding gconf move resize minimize place decoration wobbly cube rotate scale switcher zoom fade screenshot dbus 

 

edit: Małe pytanie: Podczas zmiany motywy (używam gnome) wam też procesor idzie na full przez parę ładnych sekund?

----------

## RedIpS

Nie uzywam gnome-window-decoration ....... wczoraj przerzucilem sie na svn'owego beryla + emerald'a ....

i procesor ani nie wie ze zmieniam motyw :]

----------

## nbvcxz

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> nvidia-drivers-1.0.9625.ebuild

 

Przy próbie instalacji z tego ebuilda dostaję:

 *Quote:*   

> Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 1.0-9625.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
>  * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:
> 
>  * 
> ...

 

Zakomentowałem linie 114, 116 i 117 - jak rozumiem pozostały ci ze starego ebuilda?

----------

## mziab

Te dwa patche ze starego ebuilda powinny zostać. Normalnie się nakładają. Wystarczy je tylko przekopiować do swojego overlaya. Trzeci patch jest na bugzilli. Wyłącza obsługę I2C, która u niektórych powoduje crash.

----------

## nbvcxz

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Te dwa patche ze starego ebuilda powinny zostać. Normalnie się nakładają. Wystarczy je tylko przekopiować do swojego overlaya. Trzeci patch jest na bugzilli. Wyłącza obsługę I2C, która u niektórych powoduje crash.

 

OK dzięki działa - czyli w ebuildzie Kajana komentujemy linię 117 (No-SMBUS.patch) a NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch i NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch kopiujemy / symlinkujemy z /usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files

----------

## wodzik

a robil ktos porownanie, czy szybciej dziala xgl, czy aixgl? i jak z stabilnoscia tego bo nie wiem czy sie warto przesiadac skoro na xglu sie niezle pracuje.

----------

## mziab

Powiem tak, przez cały dzień normalnej pracy nie udało mi się tego położyć. Zwis zaliczyłem dopiero, gdy odpaliłem drugą sesję Xów. Gdybym nie mieszał, nie doszłoby do zwisu. Moim zdaniem AIGLX jest wystarczająco stabilny na tych sterownikach. Co do prędkości mogę powiedzieć, że chodzi odczuwalnie szybciej niż kiedyś XGL.

----------

## wodzik

chcialem wyedytowac posta ale nie zdazylem ;] to mozesz mi jeszcze napisac czy dzialaja na tym pl literki? bo na xglu ni ciula nie chca (podobnie jak klawisz windows), a rodzince troche to przeszkadza.

----------

## mziab

Działają bez problemu. To mimo wszystko zwykły xorg z dodatkowym rozszerzeniem  :Smile:  Moim zdaniem AIGLX w przeciwieństwie do XGLa nadaje się do codziennej pracy. Ach, marzy mi się coś, co połączyłoby funkcjonalność fluxboksa z wodotryskami z compiza  :Smile: 

----------

## garwol

a czy w aiglx tez wystepuje takie obnizenie wydajnosci przy ogladaniu filmow czy jest troche lepiej niz w xgl-u? bawilem sie kiedys xgl-em ale filmy na nim troche przycinaly to go wywalilem  :Confused: 

----------

## psycepa

IMHO roznica jest kolosalna, na XGLu, jak mi sie juz udalo go postawic po dlugich bojach, nie dalo sie nic normalnego zrobic (i810)

natomiast odkad postawilem AIGLXa (ok 1.5h), caly czas na tym pracuje, chodzi pieknie

co do filmow, nie zauwazylem zeby przycinalo

Przyklad

--edit---

[OT] wie ktos czy mozna na tej kostce z AIGLXa u gory i u dolu zrobic pulpit ?:> albo przynajmniej jakos otapetowac ? :Smile:  [/OT]

----------

## webmajsterek

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Udało mi się rozwiązać problem. Okazuje się, że belki tytułowe znikały mi z powodu modułu gconf. Oprócz tego usunąłem wszystkie opcje związane z niebezpośrednim renderowaniem i zmieniłem kolejność modułów. Całkiem fajnie działa 

 

a mozesz napisac o i jak zrobiles ze mas zobramowanie okna ??  bo tak sie sklada ze w sesji gnome zazwyczaj po aktualiacji pakietu compiz  i xorg znika mi obramownaie ( z tego powodu reinstalowalem kilka razy kubuntu ) .   ten sam efekt tez wystepowal pod kororaa w sesji kde .

karta grafiki nvidia -- soft nvidia-glx , xorg7.0 , compiz , gnomw-windows-decorator   .

----------

## mziab

Ze skryptu odpalającego compiz-aiglx usunąłem słowo gconf.

----------

## psycepa

to ja jeszcze sie wtrace

na xfce4 momentami tez nie mialem obramowan, w zasadzie to nic z compiza nie dzialalo, 

okazalo sie ze winne jest zapisywanie sesji (???) przez xfce przy wylogowywaniu, kiedy wspomniane zapisywanie wylaczylem, wszystko wrocilo do normy.

----------

## lukas16

A jak ze zuzyciem ramu w AIGL,X bo podczas uzywania XGL'a zauwazylem ze ma on na niego straszny apetyt?

----------

## szolek

U mnie jest coś nie tak. Przy większym wykorzystywaniu procka przycina się podczas odpalenia z opcją --indirect-rendering. Bez tej opcji już nic nie tnie ale ma mniejszą wydajność.

----------

## garwol

poniewaz jestem w gentoo pocatkujacy to mam takie glupie pytanie   :Very Happy: 

jak tego ebuilda zainstalwac? wrzucilem to do tego dodatkowego drzewa /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/

to cos emerge cos marudzil ze nie ma pliku manifest, to skopiowalem go z /usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/ ale potem tez jakies bledy wywalal, probowalem tez go wzucac bezposrednio do portage ale tez nic :/

jak to sie robi zeby dzialo?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## psycepa

 *garwol wrote:*   

> poniewaz jestem w gentoo pocatkujacy to mam takie glupie pytanie  
> 
> jak tego ebuilda zainstalwac? wrzucilem to do tego dodatkowego drzewa /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/
> 
> to cos emerge cos marudzil ze nie ma pliku manifest, to skopiowalem go z /usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/ ale potem tez jakies bledy wywalal, probowalem tez go wzucac bezposrednio do portage ale tez nic :/
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=178664

----------

## kfiaciarka

A widzieliscie : http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77030

moze jednak jest jakas zaleta tych sterowników  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mziab

 *szolek wrote:*   

> U mnie jest coś nie tak. Przy większym wykorzystywaniu procka przycina się podczas odpalenia z opcją --indirect-rendering. Bez tej opcji już nic nie tnie ale ma mniejszą wydajność.

 

Może trik z sched.c coś pomoże.

----------

## garwol

mam same problemy z tym aiglxem  :Confused:  , po odpaleniu compiz-aiglx znikaja wszystkie obramowania okien a po chwili xserver jakby sie wiesza i na nic nie reaguje, w logu  znalazlem takie cos:

```

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "DRI" is not used

```

calosc tutaj -> http://wklej.org/id/4b7cd98dbd

i xorg.conf -> http://wklej.org/id/60ad61ffd1

pomocy   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mziab

Jeśli chodzi o brak obramowania okien, sam to przerabiałem. Compiz-aiglx domyślnie ładuje moduł gconf. Wczytanie tego modułu powoduje, że wszystkie pozostałe moduły podane w wierszu poleceń są ignorowane. Wczytywane są tylko moduły ustawione w bazie gconf w ustawieniach compiza. Usunąłem więc słowo "gconf". Potem wypluło mi, że moduły są podane w złej kolejności. Zastosowałem się więc do instrukcji i odpowiednio zmieniłem kolejność. Oto skrypt, którego używam do odpalania compiza:

```
# Start window decorator

gnome-window-decorator --replace &

# Start compiz

compiz --indirect-rendering --use-cow --replace move resize minimize place decoration wobbly fade cube rotate scale switcher zoom screenshot
```

Dopisałem --use-cow, bo jest wymagane na nowszych wersjach compiza, które mają obsługę Composite Overlay Window. Usunąłem --stict-binding, bo podobno jest wolniejsze.

Przejdźmy więc do twojego xorg.conf. Jest on w wielu miejscach błędny. Option"AIGLX" "true" , Option"XAANoOffscreenPixmaps""true" i Option"DRI""true" nie są potrzebne pod sterownikami nvidii. AIGLX jest zresztą od jakiegoś czasu domyślnie włączony:

 *Changelog wrote:*   

> 17 Apr 2006; Donnie Berkholz <dberkholz@gentoo.org>;
> 
> xorg-server-1.0.99.901.ebuild:
> 
> AIGLX defaults on, don't need to enable it.

 

Brakuje ci z kolei dwóch innych opcji:

```
    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"
```

Bez nich mi też compiz się wykładał na łopatki.

----------

## szolek

 *mziab wrote:*   

>  *szolek wrote:*   U mnie jest coś nie tak. Przy większym wykorzystywaniu procka przycina się podczas odpalenia z opcją --indirect-rendering. Bez tej opcji już nic nie tnie ale ma mniejszą wydajność. 
> 
> Może trik z sched.c coś pomoże.

 

Ten trik powoduje że dekoracja okien mi znika.

----------

## garwol

no wkoncu mi sie udalo! w porownaniu do xgla jest naprawde duza roznica, ale filmiki i tak mi sie przycinaja :/

mam tez inny problem, po minimalizacji okna na pulpicie zostaja jakby jego fragmenty --> screenshot

----------

## psycepa

tez to mam, przejedz innym oknem po pozostalosciach zminimalizowanego to znikna  :Smile:  innego rozwiazania jeszcze nie znam  :Wink: 

----------

## wodzik

mialem tak jakis czas temu na xglu. po ktoryms ubgrejdzie compiza, albo xgla problem zniknal. na nowych sterach nvidi nic takiego nie zauwazylem, ale mialem je tylko przez chwile.

----------

## piterB

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> a robil ktos porownanie, czy szybciej dziala xgl, czy aixgl? i jak z stabilnoscia tego bo nie wiem czy sie warto przesiadac skoro na xglu sie niezle pracuje.

 

jak na razie aiglx dziala troche wolniej niz xgl ale i tak poczynilem znaczacy postep bo na samym poczatku mulil sie tak ze prawie nie szlo nic zrobic  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

 *piterB wrote:*   

>  *wodzik wrote:*   a robil ktos porownanie, czy szybciej dziala xgl, czy aixgl? i jak z stabilnoscia tego bo nie wiem czy sie warto przesiadac skoro na xglu sie niezle pracuje. 
> 
> jak na razie aiglx dziala troche wolniej niz xgl ale i tak poczynilem znaczacy postep bo na samym poczatku mulil sie tak ze prawie nie szlo nic zrobic 

 

zależy na jakiej karcie, np. aiglx na kartach intela działa super a na xgl sie nie dało compiza używać.

----------

## piterB

 *arsen wrote:*   

>  *piterB wrote:*   
> 
> jak na razie aiglx dziala troche wolniej niz xgl ale i tak poczynilem znaczacy postep bo na samym poczatku mulil sie tak ze prawie nie szlo nic zrobic  
> 
> zależy na jakiej karcie, np. aiglx na kartach intela działa super a na xgl sie nie dało compiza używać.

 

fakt, zapomnialem dodac ze mam nvidie, nie wiem czemu ale przy chodzacym berylu, GL zaczal chodzic mi drastycznie wolno: o grach to moge zapomniec

----------

## szolek

 *piterB wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*    *piterB wrote:*   
> 
> jak na razie aiglx dziala troche wolniej niz xgl ale i tak poczynilem znaczacy postep bo na samym poczatku mulil sie tak ze prawie nie szlo nic zrobic  
> 
> zależy na jakiej karcie, np. aiglx na kartach intela działa super a na xgl sie nie dało compiza używać. 
> ...

 

Jak już poradziłeś sobie z instalacją beryla to przynajmniej zauważ czytając man'a które opcję są konieczne dla AIGLX.

Jak dla mnie odczuwalnie jest szybszy niż xgl np Shift+F9 chodzi nieporównywalnie lepiej. Natomiast przy większym użyciu procka trochę się przycina niestety. Dprzy normalnej pracy jest ok ale przy emerge niestety trzeba sobie zrobić wolne.  :Wink: 

----------

## garwol

mam bardzo dziwny problem z tymi sterownikami. dzisiaj zapodalem sobie emerge --sync i po tym emerge twierdzi ze najnowsze dostepne nvidia-drivers to 1.0.8774  i chce mi do niej zdowngradowac. ebuilda 1.0.9625 mam w portage dodatkowym, nic tam nie zmienialem, wpis w package.keywords jest jak trzeba, nie wiem czemu teraz portage mi tego nie widzi. to tylko u mnie sie cos tak skopalo czy inni tez tak maja po syncu?

----------

## mziab

Dlatego, że nowe sterowniki są hardmasked. Dopisz je do package.unmask.

----------

## garwol

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Dlatego, że nowe sterowniki są hardmasked. Dopisz je do package.unmask.

 

dzieki dziala  :Very Happy: 

EDIT:

wlsnie zauwazylem ze mam bardzo dziwny wybor odswierzan w gnomowym menu preferncje->rozdzielczosc ekranu, dla 1024x768 jest tylko 50, 54, 56, 57hz ale cos mi sie wydaje ze nie pokazuje tego poprawnie bo tak niskie odswierzanie bym "wyczul" odrazu  :Wink: , to normalne dla tych driverow?

----------

## szolek

Heh. Ja też jadę na 50Hz choć monitor myśli że to 85Hz.   :Laughing: 

----------

## no4b

I widzisz coś jeszcze?

----------

## szolek

Eh.

Faktycznie jest jakiś szkopuł i na tych sterownikach. Wartości częstotliwości w ustawieniach gnome nie odpowiadają rzeczywistości.

----------

## Piecia

U mnie na tych sterownikach i z jądrem 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 co jakiś czas mam całkowity zwis komputera i za moment twardy reset wykonany samoistnie przez komputer. W logach xorg nic nie ma.

edit

To jednak nie wina sterowników nvidii. Coś innego mi resetuje/zawiesza kompa.

----------

